# Audi S3 8L with MK4 R32 Engine Turbo Manifold what do you think?



## ported2flow (Nov 12, 2010)

hi 

i am from germany and as the title says i have an mk4 r32 engine in my s3 8l 

im converting the car to turbo and i am searching for a good manifold. 
the turbo will be an garret gt3582 

the engine room should stay as clean as possible so the manifold should have a good position for the turbo .... i found 2 manifolds one from ATP and one from VF Engineering 

maybe you can tell me something better...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

ported2flow said:


> hi
> 
> i am from germany and as the title says i have an mk4 r32 engine in my s3 8l
> 
> ...


 We have something that would work...

That manifold we made for our A3 3.2L turbo...also running the gt3582


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> We have something that would work...
> 
> That manifold we made for our A3 3.2L turbo...also running the gt3582


:thumbdown:

How about completing the build and giving it back to the owner? You've only had the car for 1.5 years....

Frankly I don't think that this manifold is much to be proud of. Utilizes the stock NA manifold then adds very uneven-length extensions and cobbled together bends with multiple points of failure (welds)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

crew219 said:


> :thumbdown:
> 
> How about completing the build and giving it back to the owner? You've only had the car for 1.5 years....
> 
> Frankly I don't think that this manifold is much to be proud of. Utilizes the stock NA manifold then adds very uneven-length extensions and cobbled together bends with multiple points of failure (welds)


 the build has been done for quite some time. Sorry to say, tuning is the issue here and has been since i started working here. I have known Johnny well before any of this started. But that's besides the point. I can't wait to see this car leave. As far as the structural integrity of the manifold. Yes multiple welds make for more possible failure points but it was welded correctly, using root, fill, and cap passes and properly back purged. As such the failure if it ever happened would be the pipe itself not the weld. So far that hasn't happened.


Is it a masterpiece? NO. 

Is it more efficient than a log manifold? Yes.

Does it get the job done? Yes.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> the build has been done for quite some time. Sorry to say, tuning is the issue here and has been since i started working here. I have known Johnny well before any of this started. But that's besides the point. I can't wait to see this car leave. As far as the structural integrity of the manifold. Yes multiple welds make for more possible failure points but it was welded correctly, using root, fill, and cap passes and properly back purged. *As such the failure if it ever happened would be the pipe itself not the weld. So far that hasn't happened.*
> 
> 
> Is it a masterpiece? NO.
> ...


It hasn't happened because the car isn't tuned and therefore isn't driven. LOL

If the build was done, it'd be back in Johnny's hands. You outsourced the tuning to Uni. If they can't complete it, it is your prerogative to find someone else to tune it. That being said, there were plenty of setbacks in the build itself which delayed the start of tuning. 

Poor guy hasn't had the car since 2009. What's the point? He might as well buy a new car. 

Seeing you come on here to try and sell your unfinished untested product... well that's just hilarious.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

crew219 said:


> It hasn't happened because the car isn't tuned and therefore isn't driven. LOL
> 
> If the build was done, it'd be back in Johnny's hands. You outsourced the tuning to Uni. If they can't complete it, it is your prerogative to find someone else to tune it. That being said, there were plenty of setbacks in the build itself which delayed the start of tuning.
> 
> ...


 My goodness, everyone is in business management nowadays lol. Did you see the car at H20 and WF? You know it drove there right?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> My goodness, everyone is in business management nowadays lol. Did you see the car at H20 and WF? You know it drove there right?


Yes I heard it was driven on and off the trailer. It idles and runs with very very very low boost. Please correct me if you actually drove it and showed its capabilities at those two events. From what I'm told it was merely used for advertising.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> My goodness, everyone is in business management nowadays lol. Did you see the car at H20 and WF? You know it drove there right?


Hope you guys along with Uni are paying his insurance payments. The fact that the length of this doesn't concern you and you actually give the tone that this is a inconvenience to YOU Sucks!!! Put yourself in kB's shoes.... 

If time for tuning was an issue why didn't it get shipped to Uni so it could get more tune time?


Everything about this build spells failure anyway you look at it.

The fact that this car was at Shows to help boost your sales is a whole other story.

We act like we are in the business management because things like this should never happen and when they do people need to know. And in retrospect here you are on a forum advertising this very build to gain another while the owner is at loss... Nice strategy!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

sabba said:


> Hope you guys along with Uni are paying his insurance payments. The fact that the length of this doesn't concern you and you actually give the tone that this is a inconvenience to YOU Sucks!!! Put yourself in kB's shoes....
> 
> If time for tuning was an issue why didn't it get shipped to Uni so it could get more tune time?
> 
> ...





[email protected] said:


> the build has been done for quite some time. Sorry to say, tuning is the issue here and has been since i started working here. I have known Johnny well before any of this started. But that's besides the point. I can't wait to see this car leave.



I have had myself in Johnny's shoes. I know first hand how hard and frustrating it can be to get tuning rolling and down pack. This is an inconvienience to me because Johnny is a friend of mine. I've known him for a few years now well before this whole tirade. I do want to see the car leave because when it does i know it will be going to him. Anywhere in here did i condone the length of time this has taken? No.

Anyway the current state of his car has nothing to do with trying to sell a manifold to help someone out looking for one. I'm/We're not looking to take on another build. Hardware wise all of this is ready to go/sell.

Sorry if that bothers you all.:beer:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

http://www.designengineering.com/ca...sa/turbo-manifolds/volkswagen/vw-r-32-engines

http://www.designengineering.com/files/pdfs/spa/090316.pdf

Dave


----------



## danielescobarg (Jan 14, 2009)

ported2flow said:


> hi
> 
> i am from germany and as the title says i have an mk4 r32 engine in my s3 8l
> 
> ...


That is awesome!!!!!

Do you have any specifics of the build? how hard is ti ditch the 1.8t for the VR6? does it fits directly into the 02M? 

I would love to do that conversion, since there arent many R32 in my country, but tons of 8L S3!!!


----------



## ported2flow (Nov 12, 2010)

*thanks*

hey guys  totally forgot to log into the forum and see what happened... so many offtopics 

the rai motorsport manifold doesnt interest me its not usefull to me...but ok maybe it does the job.

..thanks dave for the manifold post but i am not sure if its good?

well daniel.. there were some hints...

some specs :

Audi S3 8L 1.8T swap MK4 R32 Engine + GearBox
Real Carbon Fibre Car Wings
MTM BiMoto 19" 235/35 8.5J
Bilstein B16 PSS9
Porsche Cayenne 6 Piston Brake Calipers with R32 334mm disc / Rear 330mm with Ori Calipers
and for the fun i gave the ME7.1.1 a little remap..


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

the Mani, Dave posted is used on alot of the Turbo R's here..


----------



## mystery chip 1.8t (May 7, 2004)

funniest part of this whole thread is that the 8L chassis is different then the 8P chassis we have here in the states. so the fact that RAI offered up their manifold for a 3.2 A3 8P to someone with a different car is amusing. granted that it could possibly work, Clearances are different between the 2 cars. it would be a shame to ship a manifold all the way to Germany to find out it doesn't fit. 

With that said, there mk4 r32 and 8L have very similar space between the motor and firewall, although one thing i did notice was that the rain tray appears to sit a little lower and closer to the engine. this could cause some issues with a larger turbo. the 3582 is not a very large turbo Dimension wise so either of the ATP or VF engineering manifolds should be fine. IF you plan on upgrading in the Future i would consider getting a Custom tubular manifold. Ed ad ForceFed might be willing to work with you. I am currently in the process of making a manifold for my GF's 8L with a r32 motor in it. So if it came down to it i may be able to help with clearances and test fitting. are you able to have a custom manifold made locally? 

on a side note id like to see a few pictures of your car. It would be nice to see a fellow 8L with and R32 motor.


----------

